# UAB Registry



## Shimmer649 (May 11, 2008)

Hi everyone. 

I am planning on getting a Vizsla pup in the next couple months and am researching my options.

I am looking for a pet, not planning on hunting or showing her - just enjoying her quirks! Anyways, I was wondering if UAB Registration is a scam. There doesn't appear to be any breed standards on their website. However, the breeder I found has been breeding Vizslas for 17 years with UABR and has excellent references. 

Since I am not planning on showing her, I was wondering if it matters that my little girl would not be AKC registered?

Thanks![/color]


----------



## tbone13 (Apr 24, 2008)

There are a lot of people who will tell you that AKC registration is a scam and doesn't mean anything, do some reading and make that decision on your own.

What I will say is that just because someone's dogs are *not * AKC registered doesn't mean they're a bad breeder. People look at bloodlines and registration as a "guarantee" that you're getting a quality dog from a lineage of quality dogs. AKC Registered and Champion pups tend to cost more because the bloodlines are "proven" which really just means that you have a high statistical probability of getting a Vizsla that looks and acts like a Vizsla should, according to the breed standards. Everyone knows there's no such thing as a guarantee. And the reality is that in order to be AKC registered you just need to fill out the paperwork and submit for registration.

My advice is to do your homework, if you're just looking for a housepet, not a hunting companion, or a show dog, and you think you've found a reputable breeder then you probably have. However, don't trust a website. Talk to a local vet, talk to past puppy owners, ask if he/she is involved with the local Vizsla club, etc. If you spend a little extra time and effort will go a long way.


----------



## OzVizBoyz (Apr 1, 2008)

Personally I would be looking for a breeder who registers their pups with the Main canine registry in your country, whch would be AKC. It does not guarantee a quailty pup, you still have to do the homework, but to me it certainly raises the chances of a well bred dog with a known pedigree. I would certianly suss out UAB more if I that was the only registry the pups were to be on. 

My first concerns when picking a breeder and a pup whether the pup is destined for show, hunting, performance or as a pet is health and temperament. Does the breeder do the appropriate health screenings (hips, elbows, eyes etc.) and are the temperaments of the dogs correct. Does the breeder know the lines behind the dogs and what they have produced?? A pet needs to be as sound (if not more so) as any show or hunting dog. They must be able to be a member of your family and you do not want the dog to suffer physically due to bad breeding. Not to mention the financial costs to you! The right pup is worth waiting and travelling for, even when looking for a pet.


----------

